# Playoffs?



## ChrisWoj

So here's the question... Lets assume for positive impact by Stan Van Gundy, that the players don't regress and a couple of guys improve a hair. I'm not asking for "BEST CASE SCENARIO!" because we know that that means playoffs - it means max development from a lot of talented guys.

But: reasonable expectation of improvement as young teams often do, does this look like a team that can make the playoffs?

Post Bigs...
Drummond, Anthony, Baynes

Big Swings...
Morris, Ilyasova, Tolliver, Johnson, Granger

Small Swings...
KCP, Meeks, Martin, Bullock

Points...
Jackson, Jennings, Dinwiddie


----------



## Basel

In the East, unless you're the Sixers, the playoffs are always a possibility.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> In the East, unless you're the Sixers, the playoffs are always a possibility.


Eh... its been a while since the Pistons saw those fertile lands...


----------



## RollWithEm

I don't think it's particularly likely, but I'd say the Pistons still have somewhere between a 10% and 15% chance of sneaking into the playoffs.

From my perspective the only locks in the East are Cleveland, Toronto, Atlanta, and Washington. 

Milwaukee is also pretty close to being a lock considering they made it last year with Jabari missing a ton of time.

The only thing that could really keep the Bulls out would be a ton of injuries and Hoiberg being a complete bust.

Indiana, Miami, Charlotte, Brooklyn, Boston, and Orlando should all be in the fight for those last two spots with the Pistons. Only the Knicks and 76ers truly have no shot.

That's basically 7 teams for 2 spots (or 8 teams for 3 spots). I'd say the Pistons have a slightly below average shot of making amongst that group.


----------

